# Pregnant without knowing it?



## LittleBoo

Has anyone experienced this, as in got to 7 months or more, or even gone into labour without realising you're pregnant? Or do you know anyone who has?

It's always intrigued/baffled me :D x


----------



## sequeena

I know a girl who got to 6 months without knowing, went to the docs because she had a UTI or something. She was stick thin when I saw her, the Monday after (when she knew) it was as if she had just POPPED overnight!


----------



## Jade--x

I didn't find out I was pregnant with this little one until the end of November..When I was about 13/14 weeks gone and it showed up on a blood test. It's late for when most people find out but not quite 3rd tri late :rofl:


----------



## curlykate

My co-worker went into labour without knowing she was pregnant. She says she had absolutely NO signs or symptoms! She went into the emergency room with severe abdominal pain, and a few hours later she was holding her baby!


----------



## LittleBoo

That's cool :D apparently some woman who visits the shop my partner works in went into labour and didn't have a clue she was pregnant! It really does amaze me, I mean when I was pregnant with Jack I could literally see my stomach moving, he even moved me off the mattress slightly when I was on my side! Plus getting kicked in the ribs and using my bladder as a pillow... just can't imagine it! x


----------



## GersPrincess

I dont know anyone personally, but I've always been jealous of those that manage it! I'd love to skip the first tri with all the knicker watching, morning sickness and worrying and go straight to the blooming full of energy second tri!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My Mums friend was in labour before she realised :dohh:

She came to my Mums one day and commented on how she couldnt stop peeing then when she went to the loo she had a huge gush of water. My Mum commented half joking about it sounding like her waters had gone. She got checked out a funnily enough she was in labour and dilating...her DD was born hours later! My Mum always said she didnt understand how she couldnt have known and could never get her head around it :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

my friend was 23weeks when she found out, and she didnt look pregnant at all til a few days after she found out, she thought she was about 4weeks went for a dating scan the next week and was 24 weeks!! she said she felt the baby moving but thought she was going mad lmao she was on the injection so did have periods! xx


----------



## babz1986

one of the men I work with had this happen to his wife! this is his account of the story...

He said that he was out drinking one night when he got a call from his Mrs about severe stomach pain - he comes home phones the Dr - the Dr starts examining her so he goes off downstairs to make a fry up :wacko: when the Dr came down and said "Your a daddy" and he was like "great is everything ok? whens it due?" and the Dr was like "no your a Daddy now!" - he said he'd never sobered up so quickly.

He said that she had her periods all the way through and no morning sickness (which does happen to people) and when I asked about the movements and weight gain he said that his wife was on the larger side so didn't notice the gain or any movements :wacko: She was riding a motorcycle up until 2 days before the birth where she fell off!!! lol

I too really can't understand how people don't know - before I had done my test I 'knew' I just felt differently. I wish I had no sickness!!! seriously the whole 40 weeks of been sick was not fun at all - but the other stuff like wanting to eat more (actually this didn't apply to me due to the sickness lol) do they not get that 'heavy' feeling - you know the one where walking is just a effort and you just feel so 'heavy' lol.. also remember when the baby drops and you feel like your walking about with a giant egg stuck in your pelvis which makes you do the good old waddle - doesn't this happen?? 

With the movements I never had any during the day at all - and only really felt her at night - plus she lying right back so was very small and MW said this is way I can't feel her moving

BUT what about all the other symptoms??? heartburn?? acid taste in mouth?? going off foods?? cravings??? insomnia?? feeling really uncomfy.. you get the gist.. lol

Seriously I know it happens but if its happened to anyone on here I'd love to know about the rest of the symptoms apart from just the periods, movements and ms.

.... sorry just realised how much i've gone on! :blush:


----------



## Paxton

I figure most of the symptoms are explainable away... Morning sickness? You just have the flu. Heartburn? You must have eaten something weird. Walking funny? You probably slept funny last night and now just have a kink in your leg or something. Cravings? Not really something you notice unless you're pregnant and hyper-sensative to what's going on.

I could go on.


----------



## Cathington

I didn't know until i was 6 months gone! Trust me, when you DO find out it's the biggest shock of your life!

Basically i havent had a period since October 2009. When i went to the doctors about it i was basically told i had something wrong with my overies and wasn't ovulating, and that the chances of me concieving naturally were about 1 in a million, less then that probably. He basically said IVF was most likely going to be in my future if i wanted children.

Armed with that knowlege (which i didn't and still don't fully understand... he used big words and confused me quite a bit, but i got the gist) i thought i wasn't able to get pregnant, so i came off the pill (i had no period anyway, so i never got one even on that) and me and my boyfriend of a year went without contraception for about 6 months.

We broke up in August, and i carried on like normal. I did get morning sickness, but i wrote it off as having a flu, as they came mostly in the evening, so my mind worked that out as not _morning_ sickness ;) (which i know is redick NOW  ). The smell of egggs repulsed me (still do at 38 weeks haha) which i put down to me just generally going off them.

Then the next symptoms i had were swelling feet, but i put that down to me starting my new job working 40+ hours a week (part time...) and also attending university lectures. 

Next i began feeling movements in my belly, like little butterflies. I thought i had bad gas or stomach ache since i hardly ever had time for a proper meal and ate crappy food basically and just ignored it thinking it would go away. The insomnia i put down to being at uni and just having late nights working on essays, since i had deadlines constantly that i had to stay up late for since my days were filled with working / lectures. 

But the one symptom i DID notice was the weight gain, which again i put down to not eating right and not having time to look after myself. However, when it got to the 6 month mark, i noticed the odd shape my belly was and instantly assumed i had a tumor (i know i know, denial or what.) 

I went to my stepmum (trained nurse) to ask her to look at my stomach and she said she knew as soon as she _saw_ my actual belly i was pregnant. My lower abdomen was covered in stretch marks (which i couldn't see over my bump) and iwas just generally pregnant shaped. I haden't been going home much so that was the first time she got a good look at me and she instantly carted me off to the doctors, where it was confirmed, i was pregnant!

So, your right i _did_ have the typical signs, but because i was convinced it was impossible for me to conceive naturally, that i couldn't be pregnant and that there would always be an explanation. Denial at it's best there folks :D

I'm told by my doctor my baby is a miracle baby. I just _should not_ have been able to convince, but honestly, i believe it was meant to be. I was MEANT to have this baby, especially considering i found out at 6 months - way after you can have an abortion if i was too, and definitely considering that i shouldn't have been able to carry him :)

Well, there's my story haha :D I go into abit more detail in my blog if you're bored and fancy a read, but that's basically the gist of it [:


----------



## Seity

I knew right away because I was trying and tested, but other than my missed period I didn't get any pregnancy symptoms at all, so I can easily see how someone would miss it until quite late. I also had a very tiny bump and didn't gain much weight, but once I was far enough along (about 30 weeks), there was no mistaking the baby moving. He liked to squeeze his entire body into a spot just to the right and below of my belly button. So, I feel like I could easily have gotten to 28 weeks or so without realizing.


----------



## flubdub

My friend didnt find out until 7 months with her first, and a year later found out she was 5 months with her 2nd. She was on the injection and had a hormone imbalance apparently.
A girl who lives round the corner from me, gave birth on the loo as she didnt know she was pregnant (but she _is_ massively overweight, if that makes a difference)


----------



## Freya

I've noticed a small handful of ladies who have joined B&B over the years didn't find out they were pregnant until third trimester! I can only think of the shock such news would bring to most ladies and the extra support maybe even counselling needed to adjust to the news! The 9 month gestation period isn't just about getting physically ready, it's sbout getting psychologically ready too. It would be incredibly traumatic at the time to go into labour and not even know at that stage you're about to be a mum! Eeek.


----------



## Green Lady

I've had very few symptoms really and the ones I did have could've been explained as something else. But the four months of missing periods would've been a big clue! I used to wonder too how a woman could possibly go so long without realising she was pregnant, but in some cases I could see it happening.


----------



## xarlenex

A lady I work with thought she had a tumor, she could feel 'something' but was on injection, turns out shes 7 months pregnant. 

I also know a girl who was size 10, never gained anything! Phoned her mum up complaining about extreme back pain, her mum was round for a few hours before she got fed up listening and took her to the hospital, turns out she was in labour. They prepared them for the worst thinking she was only 4-5 months along because of no obvious stomach, her healthy little 7lb something baby was born within 20 mins!


----------



## sarahchops86

I personally know a girl who didnt find out until she was 27weeks. Saw her 2 days before she found out and there was nothing to her. Saw her a week later and she had a proper bump! It was CRAZY! Theres a girl on here who didnt find out until she was something like 33 weeks too xx


----------



## newmama

a close girlfriend of mine got up to 7 mos without knowing she was pregnant. she was still having periods the whole time. never felt any movements, no sickness, no cravings, nothing. she had been overweight and was doing weightwatchers... so she lost quite a bit, and then was really having trouble losing the rest. went to the dr and SURPRISE!


----------



## theresarhuebb

home and health on sky do a programme about i didnt know i was pregnant. i find it fascinating that they didnt know. how they coped and shows you the baby or child after it. really good x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I find all these stories really fascinating :)

But also really hard to get my head around iykwim...as I sit here my son is kicking me under the ribs and I feel so uncomfy already at just under 6mths I cant get my head around not even knowing/thinking or considering he might even be in there :wacko:


----------



## theresarhuebb

ano im onto my 3rd baby and my god through the last two although they were small babys overdue 6lb and 6lb 13 i always felt them its soo uncomfortable at time. its amazes me how they just really didnt know! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats exactly my amazement too :wacko:

Oliver was a whooping 10lb 5oz and am not sure this little man will be a tiddler either :dohh: Am sure he has a rocket up his bottom some of the time he never stays still :lol: Its so hard to believe that no symptons etc can be felt/known/realised :loopy:


----------



## kiwimama

kriskitten (think it was her) on here didn't find out she was 32 weeks I think? 
I find it sooo hard to believe women don't know until they go into labour, honestly this baby kicks and elbows me so hard sometimes, I couldn't put it down to anything else! Oh that and I'm the size of a house! :lol:


----------



## strawberry19

one of my friends didnt find out till 20 weeks she had been ill but had gone really thin and lost loads of weight which she thought was affecting her periods anyway after fainting at work she decided to get checked out at first the doctors thought she was anorexic until they did all tests and sent her for a scan and suprise yur 20 weeks pregnant with a little girl


----------



## chuck

With my first if it weren't for the fact my periods were regular I wouldn't have guessed until well past 20 weeks.

I had no MS, heartburn, pains, aches, no movements (felt at 23 maybe 24 weeks I think), change in taste/smell/appetite etc, I do remember needing a pee a bit more at first but nothing I would have put down to pregnancy unless I had been symptom spotting.

I didnt really look overly pregnant until well into the 2nd tri.

So yeah I wouldnt have guessed for a long time but it got obvious for me pretty quick after that, I carried all on front!


----------



## pumpkim

I think there's definitely something to the bump not showing when people don't know / are in denial. Slightly different situation but a friends sister hid her pregnancy at age 15 until the day she went into labour, she was stick thin and petite with no visible bump at all right up until her daughter arriving - when our friend told us her sister just had a baby we couldn't get our heads around it!

A second story is my friend didn't realise until she was 6 months, she was living the party lifestyle abroad so just thought her periods were messed up from her bad habits :wacko: and because pregnancy never crossed her mind she just didn't notice any 'pregnancy' symptoms even though looking back she can see they were there now.


----------



## yassmin

I can definitely imaging being able to explain away all the symptoms, at least for the first while.

I have IBS, which could cover a whole load of things (nausea, cramps, bloated stomach, heartburn etc) 
- then add in PCOS (no periods for months, randomly hormonal, erratically sore boobs, even more of a stomach)
- and I also have hypermobility issues (joint pain, general aches)

I'd like to say I knew straight away (certainly got the BFP early) but I'm not sure I've really had any more symptoms so far than the imaginary ones I've had every month since we started ttc... :blush:


----------



## Alegria

I don't know them personally but it is close enough that I know it actully happened, a couple of years ago my sister-in-law's sister's boyfriend's sister (I know its quite an obscure link but they are a very close family and we were with SIL at the time so heard all about it!) gave birth at Christmas without anyone knowing she was pregnant - apparently she didn't know either (I don't quite understand how you would manage this though!)


----------



## BabySeal

My mom didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 5 1/2 months with me. She just figured the coffee in the morning didnt agree with her stomach and was bloated from constipation :haha: So She was eating raw sauerkraut to try and get things moving. She still was fitting in her skinny jeans. 

Then she found out, and delivered a month and a half later at 7 months. So she had a month and a half long pregnancy in her mind. :rofl:


----------



## ChristinaRN

I can see symptoms as being explainable. I am on my 4th pregnancy and for the first time I have an anterior placenta....it REALLY reduces the amount of movement you feel. If I hadn't had kids before I'm not sure I'd even recognize the kicks I feel now as a baby....could explain them away as bad gas. I am absolutely shocked though at how well most of these women do (psychologically) with little to no notice that they are going to be a mom.


----------



## storm4mozza

i didnt get very far, but went to 2 months without realising x


----------



## firsttimer11

I didn't know that I was pregnant - but I found out at 4.5 weeks, not 7 months.


----------



## brooke28

My friends sister had this happen to here...she had her cycles like clockwork and didn't gain a pound. They said she carried the baby more toward her back, so she kept her nice size 4 figure throughout the whole thing.

It was only when she went to the hospital thinking she had a bad case of constipation that she found out she was in labor!!


----------



## Rosalie

.


----------



## rae27

A friend of a friend was admitted to hospital suffering from severe back and abdominal pain, only to find out that she was in labour. She led a fairly wild lifestyle and put an awful lot of symptoms down to hangovers and bad diet etc. She would never have gone out drinking smoking etc if she knew she was pregnant but was quite niave and living the life of a reckless student. Luckily her baby boy has shown no health problems, he's 3 now. Now that I'm pregnant I can't quite understand how she could ignore the wriggling and kicking that I'm experiencing, but I guess she might of had an anterior placenta which would dull out alot of the movements. She's really disappointed to not have experienced her pregnancy and I do feel really sorry for her in that respect. I have loved (perhaps not EVERY minute) of this pregnancy and feel like it is such a special time, I really feel that she missed out. From what I understand she would love more kids and the chance to fully experience pregnancy.


----------



## littleblonde

Meeee well my mum carrying me,.She was 28 weeks pregnant when she found out she was having me. She put on weight but had just got married and thought it that. She never had periods. Went to the doctors and didnt feel right and thats when she new about me. When i worked in a scan department there was a girl who was 20 weeks and found out that day. She had gone to gynee with a problem and thats when she new. Biut that all i no on that one. I no one girl who found out when she was 17 weeks. I met her in early pregnancy. She was pregnant but had a bleed and was told she had miscarried. She then started to feel weird and had cramps and her dr senr her to gynee where they told her she had never miscarried.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yes I know a woman who went into labor (preterm labor) and didn't know she was pregnant. She was obese and had many problems like thyroid problems. So all the pregnancy sypmtoms she had were also symptoms of the other medical conditions she had. She was also obese so you couldn't tell that she was pregnant. She went into labor at 6 months, they stopped the labor, which was when she found out she was pregnant, and had her baby at 8 months.


----------



## aliss

Yes my mom delivered suddenly at 8 months, he was stillborn due to placenta abruption. She had no idea, she was quite young (19) but she had already been married 2 years so I don't think she had reason to hide it. She said she had no clue, but doesn't like to talk about it much because he died :(


----------

